# Feeling ignorant



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

As a student, you're expected to sort of, you know...know what's going on in the world. And have something fairly intelligent to say about current events and controversial issues.

But I find myself ignorant about a lot of things. I admit, I don't keep up with the news much. I just don't care. I feel like I'm still a kid that isn't interested in the adult world. But then I feel really crappy when all my classmates are talking about something and I have no idea what's going on.

I like to think that most college kids who have those kind of discussions are just full of crap and are trying to show off, but it still gets to me sometimes. >_<


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Most college kids who have those kind of discussions are just full of crap and are trying to show off. 

People who want to look smart are insecure, they want to look better than you to affirm their self. Insecurity is a weak position. If you feel truly bad for being ignorant about something, become educated. If you truly don't care, then go on not caring, but don't feel bad about it, and don't Big Words McGee run your life.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

^^^

That, or they *truly* like studying/discussing those kind of things.


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

DitzyDreamer said:


> ^^^
> 
> That, or they *truly* like studying/discussing those kind of things.


Yes that's a separate category, and God bless them.

Someone who likes/cares about the things they're discussing won't care about your ignorance, they'll just seek out others who care and relate to them.

Bottom line, don't let anyone make you feel bad, especially yourself. Easier said than done, eh?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Same here! I'm naive & i love it! LOL I never stress about learning stuff i find boring. That's no way to be happy. Doesn't mean u can't try new things tho.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am pretty ignorant when it comes to things like politics and religion, I mean I know enough and keep up to date with the major bullet points but otherwise, honestly I just don't care. Those two subjects always end in an argument and people getting pissed off with one another.

Oh and they are deadly boring.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah i definitely rather talk about my favorite music and movies. mostly because like ospi said, i just find both of those topics dreadfully boring.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I am pretty ignorant when it comes to things like politics and religion, I mean I know enough and keep up to date with the major bullet points but otherwise, honestly I just don't care. Those two subjects always end in an argument and people getting pissed off with one another.
> 
> Oh and they are deadly boring.


Yeah I'm the same but..


mrbojangles said:


> yeah i definitely rather talk about my favorite music and movies. mostly because like ospi said, i just find both of those topics dreadfully boring.


I don't have the ability to talk about favourite music/movies for that long a time either so..
:teeth


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

If you don't care, then don't care. If it gets to you to much then try going to some place like google news or yahoo news and spend ten of fifteen minutes a day reading headlines, maybe the first few paragraphs of stories that may be important. It doesn't take much time to get a general awareness of what is going on and what the issues are. An in-depth understanding is a different matter.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Most people at college/university don't know or care about current events/controversial issues. Some students are interested in current affairs, but I think they're actually in the minority. BS-ers are in the majority.

I took journalism for a year, and there were people in the program who'd never picked up a newspaper.

I'm not too knowledgable myself, but I listen to enough CBC radio that I have a vague idea about what's going on around me. If you don't like reading the newspaper but you want to feel less out of the loop when everyone starts yakking about politics, give radio a try. People seem to like NPR.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

They might be kisssing up. When I started college, I was totally ignorant of NPR, BBC, PBS, CNN. Some students knew about it as they were superstars in highschool. But once I learned how much I was ignorant of, I didn't want to remain that way. At 32, I consume all those programs daily now and more. 

Someone will always know more than you. Where you want to take that is up to you.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My problem is more that I will read something but only have a vague memory of it. Or rather, I never like being definitive about something in case it's incorrect so I pass it off as a vague memory of reading it. I honestly don't know how some people can read/hear about something once and then recite every little detail anyway.


----------

